# Vip 222 receiver



## starbright (Jun 15, 2007)

Does anyone know what theVIP222 IR code for channel changing for hooking up TIVO Thanks


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

The code for the Tivo to control the 222 or the code for the 222 to control the Tivo?

What model Tivo?


----------



## starbright (Jun 15, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> The code for the Tivo to control the 222 or the code for the 222 to control the Tivo?
> 
> What model Tivo?


using a series 2 tivo i got one tivo to work using the vip 211 box i used code 10001a for the 211 recieever that code doesnt work for the 222 box though so i was wondering what code controls the 222 box so tivo can change chanels thanks


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

If it works on a 211 it should work on the 222.

Press "SYSINFO" on both units and tell me what it says for both under Primary remote address...


----------



## starbright (Jun 15, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> If it works on a 211 it should work on the 222.
> 
> Press "SYSINFO" on both units and tell me what it says for both under Primary remote address...


the 211 unit says 1 and the unit 222 says 1ir


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Then there is no reason it shouldn't work.

I'd reposition your Tivo's IR blaster and try again.


----------



## starbright (Jun 15, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> Then there is no reason it shouldn't work.
> 
> I'd reposition your Tivo's IR blaster and try again.


Hi, I have tried that. Nothing works. Also called the Dish tech and Tivo tech's. The TIVO tech said that since the 222 just came out it will take a couple of weeks to determine the codes. Also the 211 and 222 have the different software so that could be where the problem lies.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Should be the same IR code.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> Should be the same IR code.


Yep ...
E* sends the same model number remote with the ViP-211 as they do for TV1 on the ViP-222 and ViP-622 DVR. (A "5.3" IR). The only difference is that the 211 remote doesn't have a green tab (it is silver to match the remote). I use both remotes (one at each chair) to control both my 211 and my 622. There isn't any reason I see that they should not also be able to control TV1 on a 222.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm even using an 811 remote for my TV2...


----------



## chrisrcarlson (Jul 13, 2007)

starbright said:


> Hi, I have tried that. Nothing works. Also called the Dish tech and Tivo tech's. The TIVO tech said that since the 222 just came out it will take a couple of weeks to determine the codes. Also the 211 and 222 have the different software so that could be where the problem lies.


How do you get past the inactivity Standby timer on your 222 unit when using it with your Tivo?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Turn off the inactivity standby (Menu-8-1-7) and set an autotune timer immediately after the overnight update (set the time of the update at Menu-8-1-4). Don't disable the overnight update unless you want to lose your EPG (or wait for it to load when you want to use).


----------

